# Greetings!



## Nitroz (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello RootzWiki!

Just thought I'd pop-by and introduce myself to this beautiful forum (In a happy mood for some reason) and also tell you a little bit about myself. I put this thread in the off-topic thread well, because its off-topic?

So, my name is Nitroz, 19 years of age, from a rubbish country called the UK (You've probably heard of it). Not going to give specifics but meh.

I'm and Android developer/Themer for the SGSII, I helped make the Black Android Theme by Pele over at XDA.

I will be posting some of my new themes on here, I would post on XDA but I got banned for whatever reason (Still speaking with the mods about that).

So, thanks for letting me register and I hope to get to know y'all soon.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Welcome! Hopefully things won't become as brutal for you here. Good forum, good people


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

johnsmith112 said:


> Alexander Graham Bell initially used Ahoy-hoy.


lol huh

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 18, 2011)

johnsmith112 said:


> Alexander Graham Bell initially used Ahoy-hoy.


Orly?


----------

